
Fragment: Collaborative Spectral Synthesizer - onirom
https://www.fsynth.com
======
onirom
Fragment was updated today with a new web audio synthesis engine which allow
near perfect audio output on Chrome and related browsers, there is also much
improvements for Firefox, i am still working on all the performances issues
related to the web audio part of the application so there is many more things
to come!

There is also a live logarithmic scale spectrum of the output :) and many
other fixes.

